

SkyDrive gets UI overhaul and Outlook.com now has 10 million users - Metrop0218
http://windowsteamblog.com/skydrive/b/skydrive/archive/2012/08/14/a-new-modern-skydrive-com-updated-apps-and-outlook-com-at-10-million-users.aspx

======
aggronn
The new MS branding is really starting to grow on me.

------
s_henry_paulson
How many of those 10 million people were just people that read an article and
went to go check it out, like myself, and don't actually plan on using it for
an e-mail.

Then you have to factor in all of the people that were already using Hotmail.

------
apawloski
I know Google+'s user stats can be misleading because gmail users are forced
into Google+ accounts, but is there something similar going on with
Outlook.com accounts? 10 million people in 14 days is pretty impressive.

~~~
barista
You have to explicitly request outlook.com address. Don't you have to log in
to your G+ account to use any Google services (that need an account)

~~~
apawloski
> Don't you have to log in to your G+ account to use any Google services (that
> need an account)

It's more like "a G+ account is associated with the google services account
you use." You still log in to the service as you did before, but G+ just
sitting up there in the corner, waiting.

